# I love tools



## rockbox (May 26, 2011)

I just got a new laptop from work. This is the only tool that actually makes me money.







I just had to brag a little bit.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 26, 2011)

Wow, 16gigs of ram! What are you running that requires that sort of power?


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 26, 2011)

16 GB of RAM is an insane amount, your employer gives out nice computers.


----------



## rockbox (May 26, 2011)

stereo.pete said:


> Wow, 16gigs of ram! What are you running that requires that sort of power?



Believe it or not, the official minimum requirement for some of the software I deal with is 16 gigs of ram. The main reason I need that much RAM is because I run stuff in Vmware.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 26, 2011)

You are clearly on a very different level. Congrats again on the new work laptop and have some fun with it.


----------



## so_sleepy (May 26, 2011)

rockbox said:


> I just got a new laptop from work. This is the only tool that actually makes me money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Precision M6600 ?


----------



## rockbox (May 26, 2011)

so_sleepy said:


> Precision M6600 ?



Thinkpad


----------



## watercrawl (May 27, 2011)

Holy poo!! 16GB of Ram?


----------



## apicius9 (May 27, 2011)

Cool. 95% od what I do on my computer is fine with less, but I wanted to look amlittle bit into video cutting, and then 16GB and a nice cpu seem to come in handy.

Stefan


----------



## MadMel (May 27, 2011)

Damn 16 gigs of ram on a laptop is serious man.. What do you do on it?


----------



## rockbox (May 27, 2011)

No one even noticed the quad core processor. You guys aren't nerdy enough.


----------



## WildBoar (May 27, 2011)

rockbox said:


> No one even noticed the quad core processor. You guys aren't nerdy enough.


 :what: I just figured everyone had that :knight:


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 27, 2011)

rockbox said:


> No one even noticed the quad core processor. You guys aren't nerdy enough.


 
I saw it but I didn't mention it, if you were going to overclock it then we might have an interesting conversation. To bad it is on a laptop though.


----------



## watercrawl (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, not so sure how to even know it's quad core!?!?!


----------



## MadMel (May 27, 2011)

rockbox said:


> No one even noticed the quad core processor. You guys aren't nerdy enough.


 
I kinda assumed all i7s are quad cores. The ram impresses me cos I have 8 gigs on my laptop and its pretty much enuf for everything I do on it. My laptop is an i7 quad too lol.


----------

